
Waymo self-driving cars face harassment, road rage in Phoenix area - fmihaila
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2018/12/13/waymo-self-driving-vehicles-face-harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2288833002/
======
mises
Their methods are absolutely wrong. But with that said, I don't necessarily
disagree with all the sentiments expressed by these people. I don't want a
company pervading every minute of my daily life. I can at least put down and
turn off a phone, these things will be omnipresent. I've gone out of my way to
avoid or disable every "always listening" or "always watching" thing I can,
but this one can't be controlled.

Tech companies used to be about, "this is the future; buy it from us." Now,
it's "this is the future; we will ram it down your throat until you accept
it." This includes scooters dumped on the sidewalks, pushing into healthcare,
facial recognition, amazon echos, and more.

This has got to stop. I hope nobody buys any more of this garbage. I
understand existing doctrine of "expectations of privacy", but nobody expected
constant monitoring by a private entity. Past that, nobody expected constant
monitoring by a public entity, which is what is coming next and is most
worrisome of all. If y'all thought the patriot act was bad, just wait: it's
going to get a whole lot worse. Wait 100 years (maybe less), and we'll end up
like Xinjiang or 1984.

There's a joke I've seen on the internet. It talks about how people in the
sixties used to say things like, "I'd better not say that or the government
will wiretap my house." Today, people say things like, "Hey wiretap, do you
have a recipe for pancakes?"

------
nitwit005
> The incident is one of at least 21 interactions documented by local police
> during the past two years where people have harassed the autonomous vehicles
> and their human test drivers.

How many drivers do they have? That doesn't sound like a particularly high
rate for a few dozen drivers over two years. Taxi drivers tend to encounter a
lot of crap.

------
zachguo
From another perspective, they created valuable data points for training the
model. Great stress testing.

------
gvb
_The self-driving vans use radar, lidar and cameras to navigate, so they
capture footage of all interactions that usually is clear enough to identify
people and read license plates._

Oops! They also have GPS, so they have a timestamped location as well as
pictures.

~~~
jakeogh
next up: crashing speed cameras

